

Proposition HN: I will build a website for your non-profit, free. - nickwoodhams
http://nickwoodhams.com/post/i-will-build-a-website-for-your-non-profit-free

======
GrownUpPants
Well, hello. I saw your post in h&h and would love to take you up on this
super awesome generous offer if it's still on the table. How might I get you
le details?

------
nickwoodhams
You can check out a sample of my work here: <http://nwdesign.us>

